# Coyote Pelts



## FishinFreak26 (Jul 26, 2007)

My friend and I are planning to hunt coyotes this season. I want to have the first one mounted, however I don't have any contacts for fur traders in the Dayton area for additional kills. We hunt in Warren County.

Does anyone know where we can bring them after the hunt? I'm not looking to make any money, I just don't want to leave them in the field.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Dont know if there are any in Warren Co. Check out the state trapper's site. Looks like there are buyers in neighboring counties. www.ohiostatetrapper.org Click on the buyers link. Good luck


----------



## FishinFreak26 (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks! I actually just stumbled upon a similar post from a few years ago and got the same advice. I see one in Montgomery county, so i'll give a call. Thanks again!


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

26, 

Can you let me know what you find out? I am just north of Dayton and was trying to find someone as well. 

Thanks.


----------



## FishinFreak26 (Jul 26, 2007)

Muskieluv,

I looked up on the ohiostatetrapper.org site and found one person in Montgomery County. A google search of the name and phone number show him to be up just north of Dayton, just off of Wagner Ford Rd, East of 75 (Northridge). The list seems to be up to date as of last month.

I plan to call him in the next few days, so I'll keep you posted.

FF26


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Just to let you know, coyote fur will probably be worth next to nothing by the time you go to sell. Fur is typically most prime in Dec. A lot of them start to get rubbed this late in the year, and it will just get worse. I know you aren't looking to make money, but I didn't want to you be disappointed if a buyer has no interest in buying them, which could happen.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

If you want to drive a short distance, I've sold to Ed Shell in Springfield, near the mall, & he was very fair. Not sure if they be worth processing if you wait much longer as they do rub & start fighting as the breeding kicks off.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

I was offered 25 bucks during the winter months per coyote, but It had to be skinned and everything first. This was also 2 years ago. They are worth something, during the right time of the year. I'm not very knowledgeable on the subject, I'm just letting you know what I was told.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

kprice,
Where in the world were you offered that ?? I would love to get that out of mine & most buyers around here don't really even want to mess with them unless they're put up. Lots of work for 5-10 bucks.


----------



## FishinFreak26 (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. I wasn't aware of the rubbing and fighting issue so I may need to re-think my strategy.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Just sold some fur Saturday & the buyer said that big 'yotes are up to $15 put up, if the fur is good. Also said that the problem with Ohio coyotes is that half are nice & the other half junk, so look them over good before you put in the work.


----------

